# New Zoa Rock. 100+ Polyps!!



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i was at the LFS the other day and saw this zoa rock. has probably 100+ polyps on it. i paid $34.95. it's pretty cool. it's obviously the same type of zoa on it, but there are two distinct colour morphs! the rock measures about 7 and bit inches by 3-4".


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

dude that is a lot of zoo's and sweet color i like the green skirt/blue face with orange mouth..


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

it's actually purple faces! i just cant get the colour to come out right on the camera









considering it worked out to about 20-30 cents per polyp im pretty happy!lol

ended up paying 10$ because my buddy gave me his store credit. i paid him back afterwards tho







hahaha

*edit*

wtf? i just noticed that some of them DO have blue faces...with a purple and green skirt. i didnt even notice that! guess that makes it three morphs found on there!


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

Holy snikey!!! thats a good deal man! It looks great


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice Zoas. Great price. Wait a couple of months and then might just spread everywhere.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i hope not. there's already a tonne of them!

i checked out my true rainbow palys yesterday. 25$ per polyp. they have now spread from 1 polyp to SEVEN!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

very pretty


----------



## pedman (Apr 19, 2007)

pcrose said:


> very pretty


A peice like that would run several hundred bucks at the local fish store here. damn nd and only one fish store in town.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

wow that is another reason I don't have a salt setup don't have the funds quite yet.


----------

